
Hackers do the Haka – Advanced packet and stream manipulation language - mtalbi
http://thisissecurity.net/2015/11/23/hackers-do-the-haka-part-1/
======
maze-le
Cool, that looks like the monitoring tool I always wanted... tcpdump and
wireshark are nice tools, but not always the best option, especially if you
just want to have a quick glance of what is going on on the wire

------
kevindeasis
Wow, I skimmed over that and everything was readable. What a syntactically
beautiful language. This is definitely one of the things I will going to try
out in my free time. I've never been interested in programming that plays
around with packet.

Looks like learning Haka for me is just right round' the corner!

~~~
chubot
The language is Lua BTW. It does seem to make good use of Lua's syntax for
function calls on a single table, e.g.

    
    
        func {
          key1 = "value1",
          key2 = "value2"
        }

~~~
kevindeasis
Thanks for the sharing the info! Yeah, it seems really easy to learn and use.

------
Aoyagi
Aww, I was looking for another display of the Maori war dance.

~~~
rhokstar
My thoughts exactly!

------
teddyh
So, Haka is basically _sed_ for network packets instead of lines of text?

------
TACIXAT
Having written Snort rules in the past, I'm pretty excited to see this. This
will lead to some really great security tools.

I'd bet money on this project getting acquired by one of the IDS companies.

Are there any performance metrics?

------
NetStrikeForce
This is pretty awesome, thank you however made it. I was just reading the
linked article and I can already see dozens of applications using this...

Now it'll be good to see how it performs :)

------
therein
Is it possible to install this on my pfSense router today and give it a try?

~~~
flexd
Seems so. They have a website [http://www.haka-security.org/](http://www.haka-
security.org/)

